# Diets for dogs with Pancreatitis



## carterk3 (19 February 2015)

Hi - our dog has been recently diagnosed with an acute form of pancreatitis. We have been told that she must have a low fat diet. I am currently feeding chicken and rice but obviously she can't have just this indefinitely. We are also trying to get her to eat Hills low fat dried food but she's not overly keen. Does anyone have any experience of diets which have worked (home cooked or commercially available) dog food.

Also do you give any vitamin supplements etc>

Appreciate any advice as this has all come as a complete shock.


----------



## PucciNPoni (19 February 2015)

Sorry to hear that your dog has had this diagnosis.  

My dog has colangiohepatitis and he's also requiring a low fat diet  - and to make matters worse his appetite is not very good (so out of character for him too).  

I am cooking chicken twice a day (I use the chicken thighs boneless / skinless) simply because the portions are just right for him.  I need to feed him white potato or white rice, and I throw in some carrot or peas or whatever frozen veg (obvious minus anything with onion) that I happen to have.  Also, have bought some cod fillet (frozen) which microwave up pretty quickly.  Tuna packed in water seems to be pretty tempting - and the fat shouldn't be too high.  

Turkey mince dry fried  - but it's a bit bland so I'm having a hard time getting him to eat it.


----------



## carterk3 (19 February 2015)

Hi - I sympathise as I too am having to dream up all sorts of combinations. I am mixing in the Hill's LD dried food as I'm concerned that our dog wont get all of the necessary vitamins. Turkey sounds like a good plan and I'll try some. I also got some tinned chicken cat food called Applaws from the vet. its quite most and our dog seems to like it and gives a break from cooking chicken. Hope your dog is ok!!


----------



## Teaselmeg (20 February 2015)

I have a dog who has Pancreatitis, she spent a month on tinned Chappie when she came home from the vets and then onto Nutriment Low Purine raw food.  It is really easy to feed and a couple of their other raw mixes are low fat, so I can give her a variety. If you have a supplier for Nutriment ( or Natural Instinct who do a similar product called Special Diet) near you, it might be worth a try.  Also Natures Menu frozen Rabbit and Cranberry is low fat and you can get that at Pets At Home, although I pick out the peas if I get that.


----------



## Penny Less (20 February 2015)

Hi my dog also has suspected pancreatitis, vet recommended Hills I/D low fat dried food, but they also do a canned version. He is on white fish and boiled chicken with this mostly but I have given Chappie as it is low fat.  Vet did say turkey was good as lower in fat than chicken.He is also on Zitac tablets.   Expensive doggie now but hes worth it.


----------



## carterk3 (20 February 2015)

Hi Penny - what are Zitac tablets? Are they vitamin tablets? Our dog point blankly refused the tinned low fat Hills food. I will definitely look into Chappie.


----------



## carterk3 (20 February 2015)

Thanks very much for the information. How long has your dog had pancreatitis? is it chronic or acute? Ours just came on very suddenly as she started vomiting and couldn't stop.


----------



## Penny Less (21 February 2015)

Zitac are like antacid tablets. I don't know if they are generally given by vets for pancreatitis, initially my vet thought dog had gastric reflux
only got 2 weeks worth at a time.  Dog has had tummy problems since I have had him we initially thought it was a food intolerance.  He has not had tests specifically for pancreatitis but low fat diet does seem to be working.


----------



## Annie B. (21 February 2015)

I have a boxer who is 10 1/2 years old and was diagnosed with pancreatitis last year. It set on very suddenly, he was on Arden grange with a bit of butchers tripe or mince just to give his food something to get his epilepsy tablets down. When it first started he was taken in at the vets and on a drip and treatment for 3 days. He came home on the hills tinned food which he liked for a while, we have since tried him on chappie with microwaved chicken( the chicken must be skinned and none of the fatty water that is in the bowl is given). We have just found the Nature Diet trays and the Senior/lite tray chicken Turkey and veg is suitable for pancreatic dogs. We mixed for a changed brown rice or brown pasta twists for texture. For treats he has roasted pigs ears, pedigree flex chews, rice bones and antler. There is a food by Denes we haven't tried yet.I hope you can settle in to a routine and every thing  goes well.x


----------

